# ABS Avalanche Airbag



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Not to state the obvious...

But if your worried about it why not just wrap the straps where they contact the board with a bit of Duct tape? Problem solved!  Once it starts gnawing through the tape rip it off and put new stuff on!


----------

